# Hello post



## coffeeboy (Oct 9, 2013)

Newbie here. Hello, everyone.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard, this is a good forum, you'll enjoy it here, what sort of coffee are you into?


----------

